# Grand Rapids, OH flathead



## Flyin&Fishin

While visiting family in Ohio last Monday my brothers took me flathead fishing. Used a whole crappie about 6-7" for bait. About an hour later the baitfeeder started going. A few minutes later I had my first ever flathead catfish, 37" and 25.8 pounds. We had a couple more runs that might but no other fish. Was still a good night for me!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Nice Fish !


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Nice. I need me a few of those


----------



## DAWGONIT

Congrats on that Flathead.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Post spawn Ohio flathead.

Very nice fish for a first time flathead!!! Congrats


----------

